# Three little pincushions sitting in a chest.....



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

...blue, yellow purple, .....which one's best?

We've had 3 days of wind & rain now,.....so the best thing l could think of doing - was making some more little bottletop embroidered pincushions

I think they look so cute sat in a mini chest.....


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> ...blue, yellow purple, .....which one's best?
> 
> We've had 3 days of wind & rain now,.....so the best thing l could think of doing - was making some more little bottletop embroidered pincushions
> 
> I think they look so cute sat in a mini chest.....


...blue, of course 

They (all 3) are the cutest!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Your pincushions are very cute. What kind of bottle tops do you use. They are so bright and pretty and your embroidery on them is so pretty.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Grandma Jo said:


> Your pincushions are very cute. What kind of bottle tops do you use. They are so bright and pretty and your embroidery on them is so pretty.


ln the UK and lreland, we have metal screwtop wine bottle tops. l use those, but you can use plastic tops from large soft drink bottles.
I posted a link to how they're made recently.... when l find it, l'll post it again.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## Jewelrags (Jan 22, 2015)

Love the blue one! They are all so cute.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They do and they are all beautiful.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

they're all special,but think I would choose the blue


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

All of them is my vote. They are so pretty. Good job.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Such nice work. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I couldn't choose which one was the best, they are all Great. :thumbup:


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Your pincushions are beautiful. I love your embroidery on them. I wish I liked doing embroidery as yours is really pretty...


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Your work is always so delightful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They look like a box of cupcakes!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> They look like a box of cupcakes!


Or a delectable little box of chocolates :lol:


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW! They are all beautiful! I love the purple one.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## gbjjreef (Feb 4, 2014)

Fantastic. Your work is impecable!


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

I love them all but if I had to pick one it would be the yellow. I have lots of screw caps ready for stitching but I will wait until you post the instructions. So excited!!


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

These are so special. Your work is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Fall your work is excellent. I am wearing your teapot earrings while typing this.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Your work is impeccable. They are all beautiful!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Those are just lovely. Such sweet little things.


----------



## knitsie (Feb 18, 2013)

Your pincushions are so beautiful. These will be my next project for my secret sister exchange and for Christmas!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

what an idea I've seen chest at shop for little money hum more projects


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

I just love the colors you put together. So bold, and so perfect.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute. You certainly have a knack for whimsy!


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

These are adorable, and beautiful embroidery! Love the blue.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

How can I choose? They are all wonderful!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Pinkpaisley said:


> I love them all but if I had to pick one it would be the yellow. I have lots of screw caps ready for stitching but I will wait until you post the instructions. So excited!!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/verybigjen/sets/72057594099768007
This is a link to the basic instructions, ( where l originally got the idea)
You can then decorate them wherever your imagination takes you!.....
verybigjen even does them with eyeballs!


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

All equally beautiful


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

No favourite they are all beautiful xx


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/verybigjen/sets/72057594099768007
> This is a link to the basic instructions, ( where l originally got the idea)
> You can then decorate them wherever your imagination takes you!.....
> verybigjen even does them with eyeballs!


Thanks for the link with instructions xx


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

gginastoria said:


> Beautiful work!


I agree. Love all your creations.


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

When you call them bottle top pincushions is there a reason for this? I think they all look lovely, & you do lovely work.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

beadknitter said:


> When you call them bottle top pincushions is there a reason for this? I think they all look lovely, & you do lovely work.


If you click on the link to the instructions that l posted ( further up this page )
you'll see why they're called bottletop pincushions! - you might call them bottle caps?


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Love them


----------



## casgae designs (Feb 15, 2015)

How gorgeous are they? Great work.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

All three are so nice, but I like the blue. These are so cute.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very colourful and pretty.


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, I hadn't noticed the link I don't know how I missed it. Thanks again & your work is so lovely.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link...( have to say you have really perfected them ) Sweet little works of art.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

How lovely. I am about to book mark this topic so I can find your link easily. I think they will make really sweet little gifts.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

they are adorable!! You are very talented...


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> Your work is always so delightful!


Ditto!
:-D


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Fantabulous! No way can I chose a favorite!! All are very creative, colorful and well executed.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Neat & cute!
????


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I have never seen these before. These are beautiful...great job.


----------

